# Abider (Dude Clone) Really Bright



## doxasound (Feb 19, 2020)

Hey all, I finished the Abider not long ago, and noticed the EQ is..... different.

The base EQ is overly bright. My Treble knob is almost fully counter clockwise and my deep/bass fully clockwise.

My amp is set flat and is not an overly bright amp. All my other drives sound just fine and even when I dime their tone knobs, it's not ice picky or unbearable.

I'm wondering when the schematic will be released so I can debug this...

Any idea when the schematic will be in the build docs?


----------



## Tornato (Feb 19, 2020)

Can you trace the treble control back to a cap? Is it the correct value?


----------



## Barry (Feb 19, 2020)

Pictures?


----------



## Robert (Feb 19, 2020)

https://docs.pedalpcb.com/project/PedalPCB-Abider-Schematic.jpg
This was posted in an earlier thread but someone (me) got trigger happy and deleted it while cleaning things up.


----------



## doxasound (Feb 20, 2020)

Awesome, thanks for the schematic! 

Usually it's just a wrong value in the tone stack, but didn't want to take up time tracing... Schematic will do the heavy lifting, thanks!


----------



## doxasound (Feb 20, 2020)

Interesting design, too, btw! Never seen the treble control right at the output before! And those 3 cap/resistors in parallel at the first half of the opamp? But why???


----------



## jubal81 (Feb 20, 2020)

I had one of these a couple years ago and remember it being a dark and compressed sound.

The parallel components boost different frequencies at different amounts, resulting in a mid-hump EQ profile coming out of that stage.

I say your most likely issue is a wrong value somewhere, but it's going to take some work to track down. Resistors are the easiest to check, so I'd double check each one against a color-band calculator. If those check out, I'd start checking the caps.


----------



## doxasound (Feb 20, 2020)

Thanks for the confirmation about how it's supposed to sound and the parallel components!

I've gone through the schematic and build doc, circling all the low pass, high pass, and coupling cap spots, along with the bass and treble tone networks. I'll start checking there and see if any discrepancies are obvious. I populated two of these simultaneously, so I'm willing to bet the 2nd board has the same issue hahaha


----------



## Devoureddeth (Feb 20, 2020)

It is weird that the schematic makes me want to build it now. Can never have enough overdrives.


----------



## doxasound (Feb 20, 2020)

hahaha! Since I heard it was a Dumble style overdrive that doesn't copy from a Zendrive-like circuit, I've been wanting one. I remember seeing the gutshot a few years ago and it was a SMD nightmare. 

Amazing how BuGG was able to get a PCB for it, made!

DO IT!


----------



## doxasound (Feb 21, 2020)

It's been a while since this last happened, but I used a 470R where a 470k should have been used. BIG difference, which explains the terrible tone haha

Double checked the other usual suspects, but that seems to be it.

Replacing, soon!


----------

